# Sopwith Triplane N6290



## mauld (May 13, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijJZMVBQURQ_


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2014)

Another excellent find, thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2014)

In my opinion the Sop is far prettier than the infamous Red baron DR.1


----------



## Donivanp (May 24, 2014)

Very nice video. Love that plane.


----------



## mauld (May 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Another excellent find, thanks!



I don't find them, I make them.


----------

